# Clutch fluid leak...



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been having clutch disengagement issues. Sometimes it's very easy and smooth to get into gear, and other times it grinds very slightly as I enter each gear. 1st is sometimes very difficult to engage. If they do grind, 2nd is always the worst. I've never noticed any trouble in 6th or reverse. I have to refill my clutch fluid reservoir every week. I've checked the bell housing, and there is no fluid which leads me to believe it isn't the slave, but I looked every around the master and inside and cannot find the leak... I have no idea if it is a stock or aftermarket clutch, but I'd say it's stock just from the feel. Pulls great in every gear, no slipping, and high RPM shifting isn't difficult. Any ideas what I should check before I drop $800 on a new clutch and tick master?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Find level ground and stop. Put it into first gear with the clutch pushed down. Rev up the motor. If the car doesn't start to walk it likely isn't an issue with hydrololics.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Will try that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you're adding fluid every week and your carpeting isn't wet you have a leaking slave.


----------



## NAS GTO (Mar 4, 2013)

your master cylinder might be bad and need to upgrade to a tik performance one


----------

